# Never been to NZ



## SFvroooom

Just wondering if there are folks who have successfully immigrated to NZ without ever visiting first. 

I've read that there are folks who just know NZ is where they're supposed to be and are either just beginning the immigration process or are in the middle of it. I haven't yet read about any successful moves without first seeing the country. Have you?


----------



## topcat83

SFvroooom said:


> Just wondering if there are folks who have successfully immigrated to NZ without ever visiting first.
> 
> I've read that there are folks who just know NZ is where they're supposed to be and are either just beginning the immigration process or are in the middle of it. I haven't yet read about any successful moves without first seeing the country. Have you?


We do have friends who emigrated successfully without visiting first - but I personally think that's either foolhardy or brave!

If you possibly can, visit for a holiday first. You may hate the place!


----------



## Guest

TC - I thought I liked you but calling us 'Foolhardy' tut tut. In Yorkshire that means
" Silly ****** " 

Okay , you are now crossed off my Christmas Card list and no M & S knickers for you. rofl


----------



## tcscivic12

Higgy said:


> TC - I thought I liked you but calling us 'Foolhardy' tut tut. In Yorkshire that means
> " Silly ****** "
> 
> Okay , you are now crossed off my Christmas Card list and no M & S knickers for you. rofl


lol.


----------



## RossM

Let me know how your progress is going. If my wife gets a job offer there before we get a chance to visit we'll be in the same boat. Any luck with the motorcycle shipping? I'll be doing the same thing.


----------



## topcat83

Higgy said:


> TC - I thought I liked you but calling us 'Foolhardy' tut tut. In Yorkshire that means
> " Silly ****** "
> 
> Okay , you are now crossed off my Christmas Card list and no M & S knickers for you. rofl


 Maybe I'll have to put you in the 'brave' category!


----------



## lisamct

I came over without having visited first. 
I had no real idea where in NZ I was going to eventually settle and just went where the most appealing job at the time was based. I'm lucky that my job means I can move around fairly easily as midwives are in shortage over a lot of the country so I knew if I didn't like where I started I could move on (and I did, started off in Rotorua and now I'm in Auckland)

I think if I had visited Rotorua first I would still probably have moved there, was only by actually living there that I realised it wasn't for me so paying out all that money to visit wouldn't have been worth it for me.


----------



## jb22

My wife and I are moving their on October 18th. We have never been to NZ before but both of our careers were on the long term skill shortage list so we're giving it a try. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## SamNZ

New Zealand is one of those Countries that you will instanty fall in love with. 
Yes it will take you a few weeks to find a job, accommodation and familiarize yourself with the area but once that is all done, you can kick back and have a backyard BBQ.
Life is generally pretty good. 

I have lived in Australia, UK and recently Canada and have never visited before my arrival.
People always say the same thing to me "You are from New Zealand, it is amazing there. What are you doing here?"

It is a risk but all very very exciting.
Good Luck

Sam


----------



## topcat83

SamNZ said:


> New Zealand is one of those Countries that you will instanty fall in love with.
> Yes it will take you a few weeks to find a job, accommodation and familiarize yourself with the area but once that is all done, you can kick back and have a backyard BBQ.
> Life is generally pretty good.
> 
> I have lived in Australia, UK and recently Canada and have never visited before my arrival.
> People always say the same thing to me "You are from New Zealand, it is amazing there. What are you doing here?"
> 
> It is a risk but all very very exciting.
> Good Luck
> 
> Sam


Were you born here then moved when you were young? Where do you consider to be your main 'home' country? For example, my cousins moved from the UK to NZ when they were 4 & 6, and consider themselves NZ'ers through and through.


----------



## SamNZ

I moved to NZ when I was 6 and considers NZ as my home country. Ever since I started living abroad 5 years ago, it dwelled on me that I have taken this Country for granted. Now everytime I'm 'home' I am still learning and exploring whats in front of me.


----------



## topcat83

SamNZ said:


> I moved to NZ when I was 6 and considers NZ as my home country. Ever since I started living abroad 5 years ago, it dwelled on me that I have taken this Country for granted. Now everytime I'm 'home' I am still learning and exploring whats in front of me.


I understand - sometimes you have to leave to understand what you have lost. I think my son's partner may be on the verge of doing the same thing - she's Canadian, but has lived in NZ since she was 4. She now wants to go to Ontario to get her Honours degree. I think she'll come back to NZ eventually, but my son is dismayed as he needs another year to get his NZ citizenship. He doesn't want to put it at jeopardy by leaving the country for too long.


----------



## SFvroooom

RossM said:


> Let me know how your progress is going. If my wife gets a job offer there before we get a chance to visit we'll be in the same boat. Any luck with the motorcycle shipping? I'll be doing the same thing.


Hi RossM,

Sorry for the late reply. We figured out we can ship the motorcycle in the same shipping container as the rest of our household goods - it will just need to be strapped down. 

Has your wife rec'd a job offer already? Have you already moved?


----------



## carosapien

SFvroooom said:


> Just wondering if there are folks who have successfully immigrated to NZ without ever visiting first.
> 
> I've read that there are folks who just know NZ is where they're supposed to be and are either just beginning the immigration process or are in the middle of it. I haven't yet read about any successful moves without first seeing the country. Have you?


I know a few who settled without visiting first but most have left. But then some who visited first have also left. I don't think that making a visit counts for much in the long term, you have to live and work in a place to know it well.


----------

